# Gute und schlechte Hotels entlang der Transalp-Routen



## Tobias Maul (1. August 2008)

Ich möchte einen Thread starten über empfehlenswerte Unterkünfte und solche, die man meiden sollte. Das spart Zeit bei der Vorbereitung und Enttäuschungen während der Tour. Bitte führt nur die wirklich guten und die schlechten Unterkünfte auf. 

*Tour 2007 Oberstdorf - Comer See*

Unbedingt meiden: 
Freiburger Hütte. Tolle Lage, aber unverschämt teuer, unfreundlich. Besser nach Dalaas fahren.

Preiswert und sehr gutes Frühstück:
Pension Birkenhof 
Alpenrosenstr. 7
87561 Oberstdorf 
22 Ü/F
http://www.birkenhof-pension.de/

Preiswert und sehr gutes Essen:
Haus Wulfenia
A 6787 Gargellen im Montafon
40 HP incl. Wäscheservice
http://www.wulfenia.co.at/index.html

*Tour 2008 Oberstdorf - Gardasee*

Warm, trocken und gute Verpflegung:
Sesvenna-Hütte 
50 HP
http://www.sesvenna.it/ 
Nach Möglichkeit ein Zimmer (die haben Dusche) reservieren. Für die Massenlager gibt es nur eine Dusche und das dauert bis man dran kommt.

Super Verpflegung gibt es im 
Rifugio Val Fraele
+39 0342 902459 
52 HP 
keine Homepage

Ein aufwendig renoviertes Bauernhaus, eigene Käserei, schöne Zimmer mit fantastischer Aussicht, freundliche Besitzer. Bislang die beste Transalp Unterkunft zum fairen Preis. Das Abendessen war ein Traum, Frühstück ist  ok.
Agriturismo Belotti
Ponte di Legno
50 HP
http://www.agriturismobelotti.it/agriturismo_de.htm

Grüsse, Tobias


----------



## Carsten (2. August 2008)

Bitte Vorsicht mit Warnungen: 
klingt schnell nach Rufschädigung und kann eine Abmahnung nach sich ziehen.
Ansonsten OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. August 2008)

Am besten nicht warnen sondern einfach die gemachten Erfahrungen schildern ("wurden unfreundlich bedient" etc.), da kann keiner was gegen sagen.


----------



## boboman (2. August 2008)

Servus zusammen,

hier kurz ein paar EindrÃ¼cke von der letzten AlpenÃ¼berquerung 07.2008.  (7.07.-13.07.2008)

Strecke zu Orientierung:
 St. Anton (A) - Ischgl (A) - Fimba Pass (CH) - Ramosch (CH) - Uina Schlucht (CH) - Sasvenna HÃ¼tte (I) - Umbreil Pass (CH) - Furcola Pass (I) - Bormio (I) - Gavia (I) - Edolo (I) - Breno (I) - Croce Domini Pass (I) - Idro See (I) - Tremalzo Pass (I) - Riva (I) - Arcor (I)


1. Ãbernachtung in Ischg (A) - Hotel Garni Tanzer im 3 Bett Zimmer ohne Buchung.

Angebot bei der Touristeninfo eingeholt Preis fÃ¼r Zimmer/Nacht laut Angebot 60.-â¬ mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck.
Preis nach Aufschlag fÃ¼r eine Nacht des Betreibers folgt der reale Preis fÃ¼r Zimmer/Nacht 105.-â¬ mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck!!!!
- Keine Sauna oder sonstiger Luxus
- Zimmer sauber und Dusche warm
- FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck war nicht frisch!!! (alte Semmeln und Brot, KÃ¤se vertrocknet und Tomaten lÃ¤nger als 8 Stunden aufgeschnitten!!!) PS.: Es war nicht Sonntag!!!
- Heizungskeller zum trocknen der Klamotten vorhanden
- Tiefgarage fÃ¼r die RÃ¤der vorhanden
- Die Oma war die Seele des Ladens


2. Ramosch (CH) nÃ¤he Scoul - Pizzaria Matratzenlager  26.-â¬ / Person mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck

- Toilette und Dusche auf dem Gang einfach aber sauber
- FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck ausreichend und frisches Buffet (einfaches MÃ¼sli, frische Semmeln, lecker KÃ¤se, usw.)
- Essenauswahl ist klein aber gut.
- FahrrÃ¤der konnten im Keller untergestellt werden
- Besitzer sind neu !!!
- sehr ruhig und sehr freundliche Besitzer


3. Umbreilpass, Albergo Alpenrose (CH)  ab 19.-â¬/Person mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck mÃ¶glich!!!

- Freundliche Familienbetrieb
- Essen gut
- Einrichtung insgesamt sehr sauber, trotz 100% Auslastung durch Skischule!!!
- Ausgiebiges FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksbuffet


4. Santa Caterina Valfurava (I) HOTEL ADLER MEUBLE - 19.-â¬/Person mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck

- Sehr freundliche Betreiber
- kleine Zimmer sehr einfache Ausstattung, aber sauber
- GroÃe Garage fÃ¼r die RÃ¤der
- Guten Cappuchino und ausreichendes FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck


5. Campolaro (I) Albergo mit Pizzaria 28.-â¬/Person mit italienischen FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck!!!

- sehr freundlicher Familienbetrieb
- einfache Zimmer mit Dusche
- FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck sollte man erweitern, sonst macht der Tag keinen SpaÃ
- Essen war sehr gut (lecker Pizza!!!)

Des weiteren keine AuffÃ¤lligkeiten und der Rede wert;-) DemnÃ¤chst gibt es dann noch etwas ausfÃ¼hrlicher einen Bericht in einen Anderen Threat und dann mit Bildern X-)

So long und bis demnÃ¤chst dann

Falls fragen sind beantworte ich diese natÃ¼rlich gerne.

GruÃ
   der Bobo


----------



## peter muc (5. August 2008)

Servus zusammen,

hier 2 Tipps von meinem AlpenX dieses Jahr 

1) Tuxerhof in Vorderlanersbach (liegt direkt an der Abfahrt vom Geiseljoch) http://www.tuxerhof.at/ 
4 Sterne, 
geniale Wellneslandschaft 1800 qm
5GÃ¤nge Abendmahl, 
geniales FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck,
Bikegarage mit Hochdruckreiniger, Werkzeug, KettenÃ¶l etc
fÃ¼r 3 Leute haben wir eine ganze 2-Zimmer Wohnung bekommen 
und zum Abschied gab es fÃ¼r jeden ein Paar warme Socken mit dem Hinweis "falls Ihr auf dem Pfundererjoch kalte FÃ¼sse bekommt" !
...ich wÃ¼rde behaupten, das beste Haus vor Ort und das zu unschlagbaren 48,00 â¬ inkl. HP !!!!! 
Nennt sich "Biker-Spezial", d.h. an der Rezeption unbedingt den Helm auflassen  
Und am nÃ¤chsten morgen kann man absolut ausgeruht das Pfitscher Joch alternativ Tuxer Joch in Angriff nehmen ;-)

2) wenn man vom Pfundererjoch kommt und Richtung PlÃ¤tzwiese will, kann man zB in Olang Ã¼bernachten. Wir haben abends noch spaÃeshalber die Gondel zum Kronplatz genommen ( + 1200 Hm) und uns dann den Downhill Richtung Olang gegeben. Auf der halben Strecke ist das ein wenig verschlaffene Hotel La vie en Rose http://www.hotellavieenrose.hotel-dolomites-italy.com/Brunico-hotel-near-Bressanone.html
wir waren die einzigen GÃ¤ste im ganzen Hotel, um uns haben sich 4 (!!!) Leute gekÃ¼mmert, die aus dem Ort unten mit einem Jeep hochgebraust kamen. Sensationelles 3GÃ¤nge MenÃ¼, leckeres FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, groÃe saubere Zimmer >>> total zu empfehlen !!
Haben 45,00 â¬ pro Kopf fÃ¼r Ã + HP bezahlt

GruÃ, Peter


----------



## allert (5. August 2008)

Hallo AX'ler,

nachdem ich gerade von einem AX zurück bin, kann ich folgende Empfehlungen geben:

1. Hotel Crusch Alba in S'Charl (auf dem Weg vom Fimber zum Costainas) in der Nähe von Scuol. Absolut auf Biker eingestellt. Super Essen, nette Zimmer und kleine Aufmerksamkeiten, wie Wäscheservice, Trinkflasche, Energieriegel.
2. Hotel Sport Santa Caterina bei Bormio Richtung Gavia. Schöne Zimmer, gutes Essen und ebenfalls Wäscheservice. Sauna vorhanden. Auf Biker vorbereitet.

Von meinem AX im letzten Jahr kann ich empfehlen:

1. Bodenalpe bei Ischgl. Gutes Essen, schöne Zimmer, Auf Biker eingestellt.
2. Hotel Alpenhof in St. Walburg, Ultental (Ri. Rabbijoch). Schönes Hotel mit Sauna, gutem Essen und schönen Zimmern.

Viele Grüße

Steffen

PS: Den Thread finde ich super, da ich immer wieder selbst auf das Problem treffe, gute Unterkünfte für einen AX suchen zu müssen.


----------



## fatz (6. August 2008)

wie waer's wenn ihr zu euren empfehlungen gleich noch den preis, die adresse und am besten gleich
noch die gps-koordinaten reinschreibt?


----------



## allert (6. August 2008)

allert schrieb:


> Hallo AX'ler,
> 
> nachdem ich gerade von einem AX zurück bin, kann ich folgende Empfehlungen geben:
> 
> ...



Siehe Ergänzungen im Quote bezüglich Adresse und Preise! Mit GPS Koordinaten kann ich leider nicht dienen!


----------



## Tobias Maul (5. Oktober 2009)

Hoi zäme, 

dieses Jahr habe ich die Schweizer Nationale Mountainbikeroute Nr. 1 zwischen Schuol und Andermatt befahren. Gute Hotels waren:

Livigno, Albergo San Giovanni. Ist preiswert, ÜF 35, hat schöne Zimmer und super Pizzen. Das Frühstück ist leider italienisch bescheiden. http://www.stgiovanni.com/.
St. Moritz Bad, Dependance des Hotels Sonne Casa Franco, ÜF 60CHF. Essen und Frühstück sind sehr gut. http://www.sonne-stmoritz.ch/.
Safiental, Gasthaus Rathaus Safiental. ÜF 70CHF. Sehr schönes Haus mit alten Wurzeln. Das Abendessen ist klasse, das Frühstück miserabel. http://www.gasthaus-rathaus-safien.com/RATHAUS/HOME.html.
Lumbrain, Hotel Alpina. Tolles Zimmer, ÜF 45CHF. Essen und Frühstück sind von erlesener Qualität, die Gastleute perfekt. Allerdings muss bar bezahlt werden und in Lumbrain und Umgebung hat es keinen Geldautomaten. http://www.vallumnezia.ch/Unterkunft-Speisen.423.0.html?&L=0&MP=423-541&objekt=17.
Disentis, Hotel Sax. ÜF 70CHF, Frühstück und Essen sind von sehr guter Qualität. www.hotelsax.ch.

Viele Grüsse, Tobias


----------



## ulrj (5. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben uns dieses Jahr eine Übernachtung im www.aqua-dome.at gegönnt 125  inkl. Halbpension und Wellness, trotzdem ein Schnäppchen wenn man mich fragt. Haben noch einen Gugelhupf mit auf den Weg bekommen, konnten wir uns am nächsten Tag schon das Mittagessen sparen, da kommt das wieder rein...

Arnoga ist natürlich ein Klassiker, wobei die 25 die uns dort letztes Jahr für eine Waschmaschine Bikeklamotten waschen abgenommen wurden die Freundschaft leicht belastet haben. Trotzdem wieder dort gewesen. Essen und Wein einfach top! Zimmer auch sehr schön.


----------



## kletterprofi (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe diese jahr die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man meist auf dem Pass am besten übernachtet. Da wir nicht vorreserviert hatten, haben wir immer am abend vorher für den nächsten Tag etwas gesucht bzw. dort angerufen. 
Positiv war auf der *Kunkelpasshöhe* die Übernachtung und das Essen. Wir waren im neu renovierten Massenlager alleine. Alles sauber und tip top. Es gibt aber auch Zimmer direkt über dem Lokal. Zusammengefasst gut und günstig. 
Ebenso super war das Bergasthaus Beverin auf dem *Glaspass*, eigentlich eine Bikerunterkunft (für die mit dem Motor), aber MTB waren auch willkommen. Preis / Leistung / Qualität auch dort vorbildlich.
Und als letztes, leider weis ich den Namen nicht mehr, aber die erste Hütte im *Val Piora* wenn man von Seite *Passo d'Uomo* in Richtung *Val Leventina* fährt. Die Pächter sind sehr nett, Preis usw waren o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoermann4you (7. Oktober 2009)

wir sind dieses Jahr die Albrecht Route gefahren.
Empfehlen kann ich "Yuris bed & breakfast" in Pezzo. Das liegt kurz vor Ponte die Legno wo man lt Roadbook übernachten sollte. Man spart sich am nächsten Morgen auch noch ca. 200 HM. Schöne neu renovierte Zimmer alledings Dusche auf dem Gang. Unschlagbar ist der "Yuri-Service". Egal was man braucht, Yuri besorgt es  
Preis 38 pro Person. 

http://www.pontedilegnobeb.com/deutsch/yuribeb.html

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## fissenid (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

wir sind gefahren:

Oberstdorf - Stuben - Ischgl - Sur-En - Sta. Caterina - Sta. Maria - Dimaro - Stenico - Riva

*Staufen:*
Kohlerhus:eigentlich Selbstverpfleger Haus, aber Buchung über Sporthotel im Ort. Nette Zimmer, Etagendusche, Frühstück gibt es im Sporthotel und das ganz für 25 /Nacht 

s´Kohlerhus
Haus Nr. 36
A-6762 Stuben am Arlberg
Tel.: +43 5582 521
Fax: +43 5582 551-997
[email protected]
www.skihuette-arlberg.at

*Ischgl:*
Pension Dorfblick: direkt am Weg von Galtür kommend, neu eingerichtet, nette Vermieter, klasse Frühstück und für 30 /Nacht sehr gut

Fam. Walser
Hnr.95
A- 6561 Ischgl
Telefon: +43 (0)5444 5282
Telefax: +43 (0)5444 5282
E-Mail: [email protected]

*Sur En: *
Pension Lischana: recht einfache Pension, alles im Keller, Etagendusche, Stockbetten, und für die Leistung recht teuer. Geschmackssache :-(  
Auf dem Campingplatz kann man sich in einer Hütte einmieten, günstiger und besser (haben wir zu spät erfahren)

Pensiun Lischana 
Eva + Claudio Puorger-Bosshardt 
7554 Sur En 
Tel. +41 81 866 34 19 


*Sta. Caterina Valfura:*
Meubles Adler: sehr einfaches Haus, alte Einrichtung, für eine Nacht aber ok. 25/Nacht, sehr einfaches Frühstück (italienisch eben)

Meubles ADLER 
Via Freita, 13 - 23030 S.Caterina Valfurva (SO)
tel. 0342-925093 
[email protected] 

*Sta. Maria:*
Jugendherberge: alles ok, wer Jugendherbergen mag, mir hat eine Nacht im 8 Mann Zimmer gereicht. Klasse Frühstück und "günstige" Übernachtung mit 32/Nacht

*Dimaro:*
Hotel Serena: tolles Hotel, nette Zimmer, erstklassiges Essen, einzige Halbpension, aber lohnenswert!Abends Buffet, morgens Buffet 42/ Nacht HP
Hotel Serena
Via Gole n. 90 
38025 Dimaro (TN) 
Tel +39 0463 974974 
E-mail [email protected]


----------



## idworker (7. Oktober 2009)

*Sur En: *
Pension Lischana: recht einfache Pension, alles im Keller, Etagendusche, Stockbetten, und für die Leistung recht teuer. Geschmackssache :-(  
Auf dem Campingplatz kann man sich in einer Hütte einmieten, günstiger und besser (haben wir zu spät erfahren)

Pensiun Lischana 
Eva + Claudio Puorger-Bosshardt 
7554 Sur En 
Tel. +41 81 866 34 19 

Achtung, stimmt. Wir waren enttäuscht.


----------



## fissenid (7. Oktober 2009)

idworker schrieb:


> Wir waren enttäuscht.



Wir auch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3radfahrer (11. Oktober 2009)

Konstanzer Hütte: 

 Kleinstes Zimmer trotz aller anderen freien. Spärliches Frühstück und teuer vorallem.  


Ramosch:

Hotel Posta:  Älteres Inventar dafür günstig und super leckeres Essen, dass der Wirt gemacht hat. Trotz Ruhetag wurden wir am Montag bewirtet. 


St. Gertraud: 

Ultner Hof:  Sehr Nobel für einen Alpen-X, doch trotzdem recht günstig (34,-Euro, Hütte kostet mindestens ganu so viel). Super Frühstücksbuffet mit Vinschgauer Spezialitäten! Top!


----------



## kuller (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann noch das Hotel

Hotel Zirmes in Moena empfehlen.
(www.hotelzirmesmoena.it)

Dort wurden wir nach einem Wolkenbruch total durchnäßt aufgenommen.
Am nächsten Tag waren die nassen Sachen gewaschen und getrocknet.

Preis für HP ca. 45 EUR.

Zimmer neu renoviert
Gute Küche, reichhaltiges Frühstück

MfG Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strassikowski (11. September 2010)

hoermann4you schrieb:


> wir sind dieses Jahr die Albrecht Route gefahren.
> Empfehlen kann ich "Yuris bed & breakfast" in Pezzo. Das liegt kurz vor Ponte die Legno wo man lt Roadbook übernachten sollte. Man spart sich am nächsten Morgen auch noch ca. 200 HM. Schöne neu renovierte Zimmer alledings Dusche auf dem Gang. Unschlagbar ist der "Yuri-Service". Egal was man braucht, Yuri besorgt es
> Preis 38 pro Person.
> 
> ...



Jawoll, Yuri war super!
Versorgt einen mit allen möglichen Infos, hat Werkzeug, wäscht Klamotten und bietet ein reichhaltiges (leider etwas süßes) Frühstück. Dusche auf dem Gang - was solls. Ein Zimmer, vernünftige Betten, Wäscheservice und viel Frühstück für vergleichsweise wenig Geld (35), was will man mehr?!

Ebenso empfehlenswert war der Panoramagasthof Kristberg. Bei unserer Übernachtung leider ausgebucht hatten sie "nur" noch ein Hinterzimmer mit Klappbetten und Dusche auf dem Gang. Dafür fantastische Käsespätzle, super Frühstück mit viel Müsli, Wäscheservice und ein toller Ausblick. Echt super! (und günstig)


----------



## AK13 (13. September 2010)

ulrj schrieb:


> Wir haben uns dieses Jahr eine Übernachtung im www.aqua-dome.at gegönnt 125  inkl. Halbpension und Wellness, trotzdem ein Schnäppchen wenn man mich fragt. Haben noch einen Gugelhupf mit auf den Weg bekommen, konnten wir uns am nächsten Tag schon das Mittagessen sparen, da kommt das wieder rein...
> 
> Arnoga ist natürlich ein Klassiker, wobei die 25 die uns dort letztes Jahr für eine Waschmaschine Bikeklamotten waschen abgenommen wurden die Freundschaft leicht belastet haben. Trotzdem wieder dort gewesen. Essen und Wein einfach top! Zimmer auch sehr schön.


* Die Zusatzleistungen lassen sie sich sauber bezahlen auch die Sauna war ordentlich teuer. Wäsche für 25 Euronen, wenn nicht von der schönen Blonden mit dem demotivierten Gesichtsausdruck per Hand gewaschen, unverschämt!


----------



## Campbeltown (13. September 2010)

...und wenn die SesvennahÃ¼tte schon voll ist (...nach dem Val dUina...):

Hotel Edelweiss in Schlinig:
- preiswert (so 30â¬) , sehr, sehr nett und freundlich, sehr gutes FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, gute Halbpension (14â¬), Zimmer ok mit eigenem Badezimmer, Skikeller fÃ¼rs Bike...
Falls ihr vorgebucht habt und hÃ¤ngenbleibt, ruft bitte an und sagt ab - habe es dieses Jahr mitbekommen, dass zwei Gruppen abends weiterfahren mussten, weil Zimmer fÃ¼r SpÃ¤tankommer freigehalten wurden. Leider kamen die SpÃ¤tankommer nicht mehr...

achja, der Klassiker kurz hinter der OfenpasshÃ¶he: Buffalora
nett, winzig, etwas teurer, gutes Essen, traumhafte Lage, wenn da bloÃ nicht die OfenpasssstraÃe wÃ¤re


----------



## Alexander Schm. (14. September 2010)

Transalp 2010 Brenner-Schlüsseljoch-Pfundererjoch-Dolomiten-Pasubio

1. Tag Pension Alpenrose in Kematen im Pfitschertal.
    Sehr zum empfehlen 42 Euro inkl. super Halpension und 
    Wäschewaschen.
2. Tag Lavarellahütte auch sehr zum empfehlen 25 Euro mit 
    Frühstücksbüffet
4. Tag Rifugio Refavaie absulot TOP! 42 Euro mit einer Halpension
    (3 verschiedene Hauptgerichte zur Auswahl zB. Forelle Müllerin)
    Wäscheservice und ganz neuen Zimmer und super Bedienung
6. Rifugio Lancia am Pasubio auch sehr zum empfehlen


----------



## Ralf_K (5. September 2011)

Wir waren dieses Jahr in den Dolomiten unterwegs. Hier meine Erfahrung mit dem Rif. Staulanza (am gleichnamigen Pass):

- Übernachtung im Lager
- Dusche kostet 4  extra
- beim Frühstück hat nicht mal jeder 2 Brötchen bekommen, Nachfrage wurde ignoriert
- Kaffee am Frückstückbuffet (aus dem aufgestellten Automat) war ungeniessbar
- Umfang des Frückstückbuffets sehr dürftig

+ abschließbare Garage


----------



## mountainbikerit (6. September 2011)

Gute Hotels im Vinschgau gibt es unter www.vinschgaubike.com

Matze


----------



## Faustino7 (20. September 2011)

Ponte di Legno, Hotel Raggio die Luce. Dort haben wir auf unserem diesjährigen Cross sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Haus liegt zwar etwas abseits am Berg, allerdings sind die Zimmer top ausgestattet (u.a. Klima) und krachneu (3 Jahre). Die Gastgeberin hat sich für uns nach Liftmöglichkeiten und Busplänen erkundigt und sogar die Wäsche in der privaten Maschine gewaschen  (umsonst !). 300m vom Haus entfernt gibts ne kleine aber feine Pizzeria (sehr gut und sehr günstig). Preislich lag die Üernachtung mit Frühstück bei EUR 55,00.


----------



## Zanne (26. Januar 2012)

@alle: Gaanz tolle Tips, danke!!!! Werde ich mir alles ausdrucken.


----------



## Hofbiker (27. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> @alle: Gaanz tolle Tips, danke!!!! Werde ich mir alles ausdrucken.



Hallo Zane,

Wie ich feststelle, bist du eisern am Planen für deinen AX!


 Mach weiter so Viel Spass!


----------



## johnnycalzone (18. April 2012)

Entlang der Joe-Route:
Kann den Anigglhof in Schlinig kurz nach der SesvennahÃ¼tte sehr empfehlen, nette junge Wirtsleute, WÃ¤scheservice (umsonst), Zimmer p.P. 40â¬ (wir haben auf 45â¬ runtergehandelt), sehr reichhaltiges FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, saubere Zimmer, groÃe Dusche, abgeschlossene Garage fÃ¼r die RÃ¤der, schÃ¶ne Aussicht 
Und die KÃ¼che hat abends angesichts unser damaligen, anscheinend schlechten kÃ¶rperlichen Verfassung noch ne Extraportion Nudeln draufgepackt 
Und Yuris B&B in Pezzo kann ich super empfehlen. Vielleicht hat er mittlerweile, wie letztes Jahr schon angekÃ¼ndigt, angebaut. War echt hilfsbereit der Yuri, ein feiner Kerl!
Was ich absolut nicht empfehlen kann, ist das Hotel Perego auf dem Stilfser Joch, dort haben wir nach Erklimmen des Goldseeweges und der Dreisprachenspitze (2847m!!!) genÃ¤chtigt. Die Ausstattung der Zimmer scheint aus den 60ern zu sein, bei Bedarf lad ich gerne mal ein Bild hoch... Sehr miefig, durchgelegene Matratzen, wackelige Nachttischlampen (Brandgefahr). Essen war solala.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (19. April 2012)

johnnycalzone schrieb:


> Entlang der Joe-Route:
> Kann den Anigglhof in Schlinig kurz nach der Sesvennahütte sehr empfehlen, nette junge Wirtsleute, Wäscheservice (umsonst), Zimmer p.P. 35-40 (wir haben auf 45 runtergehandelt), .


 
RESPEKT !!

Ihr seid ja knallharte Verhandler! 


Nix für ungut !!


----------



## johnnycalzone (19. April 2012)

hehe, zahlendreher, ich meinte natürlich 35


----------



## fissenid (5. Juni 2012)

DenThreatnachobenholen.......


----------



## Trekiger (5. Juni 2012)

Albergo Stelvio, Bormio, 40
Mir ist nur diese Unterkunft sehr negativ in Erinnerung.
Mikriges Zimmer mit 3 Betten, kaum Platz und die Dusche unter aller Sau mit Pilzbefall.


----------



## Gaemschenklein (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade am planen unseres AlpenCross.
Das Yuri in Pezzo wurde des öfteren gelobt.
Nun habe ich gelesen, dass Yuri das B&B seit letzten Sommer angeblich gar nicht mehr führt und es geschlossen ist.
Weiss jemand mehr darüber?

Oder hat jemand eine Alternative zum Yuri?

Danke schonmal...

Gruß


----------



## McNulty (1. Mai 2016)

http://www.dagiusy.com/
und morgens frisches Trikot - ihr werdet schon merken warum


----------



## Gaemschenklein (1. Mai 2016)

Danke, McNulty ist dein Tip als Empfehlung zu sehen oder als Abschreckung? 
Was hat es mit dem frischen Trikot auf sich?


----------



## McNulty (1. Mai 2016)

Nein - sehr nette Unterkunft, lecker Pizza und am nächsten Tag Erinnerungsfoto mit Wirtin


----------



## Gaemschenklein (1. Mai 2016)

Achso
Prima. Danke für den Tip.
Ein extra chiques Teil pack ich dann extra fürs Foto ein 

Merci dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

